# Recommend a concise book on dispensationalism



## Michael (Oct 6, 2010)

Please and thank you. I've had some dialog with a friend and would like to share some reading material to go along with it.


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 6, 2010)

The best brief book I know of is Mathison's Dispensationalism: Rightly Dividing the People of God?

Another even briefer book is Gerstner's Primer on Dispensationalism.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Oct 6, 2010)

I would favor Mathison's. I really enjoyed Gerstner's larger work (_Wrongly Dividing the Word of Truth_) - in fact, it was instrumental in my rejection of Dispensationalism. That being said, he interacts with a lot of older Dispensationalists. While that is helpful for a proper historical perspective, many of the newer "progressive" Dispensationalists renounce some of the more radical elements in their theological past. I haven't read Gerstner's primer, but I imagine that it was written around the same time as the larger work. I have, however, read Mathison, and thought he did a good job of describing the issues as they are now espoused by most Dispensationalists.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2010)

The Christ of the Covenants by O. Palmer Robertson is not only a helpful introduction to Covenant Theology but has a great chapter on dispensationalism and its many inconsistencies and errors.


----------



## JM (Oct 6, 2010)

A Study of Dispensationalism

Dispensationalism by Ryrie


----------



## KSon (Oct 6, 2010)

This book is concise and strikes at the heart of the system:

Amazon.com: The Gospel According to Dispensationalism (9780921716167): Reginald C. Kimbro: Books


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 7, 2010)

I second Mathison


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would buy the Ryrie. If you have a good understanding of covenant theology (which I am sure you do), then you can see the holes in dispensationalism. 

I am of the opinion that if you want to know what dispensationalism is, then ask a Dispensational. If you want to know what covenant theology is, then ask a covenant theologian. One is usually not very good at describing the other. You will see this real clear when you read Ryrie. He says some things about covenant theology that makes you scratch your head.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Oct 7, 2010)

KSon said:


> This book is concise and strikes at the heart of the system:
> 
> Amazon.com: The Gospel According to Dispensationalism (9780921716167): Reginald C. Kimbro: Books


 
That is quite a good book for a quick synopsis on how Dispensationalism is contra-gospel.
It is a small book, not too long and sticks to the major points of conflict between Dispensationalism and the Gospel. I have given out a few copies of that book to Dispensational Christians who were begining to desire to live more in accord with the Word and seeing some divergence between the preaching from the pulpit and the Word.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

Something else about dispensationalism is that I personally separate Dispensationalists into two groups; scholars and non-scholars. When I say scholars, I simply mean anyone who has studied dispensationalism. The two groups are going to look vastly different. Because some Dispensational denoms (SBC and non-denom for example) have low requirements for ordination, you can have a preacher have Dispensational eschatology and very little else in common with Ryrie or the others. 

My father in law and I are a perfect example. He is pre-trib rapture quasi Dispensational, and we probably agree more theologically than he would with Ryrie.

I say all of this to say...
If your friend has not studied dispensationalism to a great degree, I am not sure how much these books will help. It could easily be that your friend would disagree with the books. If he is a non-scholar, I would just ask him questions and find out where he stands.


----------



## Michael (Oct 7, 2010)

Guess I should clarify just a bit. The literature is for a young friend who is a enthusiastic believer. She is very involved in her church [an emergent type] and being discipled by mentors there. They are encouraging her to move to Israel next year where she can work toward the cause of Christ's return and establishment of the New Jerusalem. 

Obviously as a friend this is a little troubling to hear. We have had some very light discussion on the matter. I don't come from a dispensational background though. I understand the theology but I don't understand the way it feels, first hand, to be attached to it. Therefore, I'm looking in particular for material that addresses it from the inside out. It would also be helpful if it was somewhat recent, since dispensationalism has morphed a good deal over the generations.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 7, 2010)

What about pink? I remember that being pretty short.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ryrie updated his book pretty recently to show the "advancements" of dispensationalism.

I did find it interesting that Ryrie sees Edwards as a Dispensational before dispensationalism was formulated and systematized.


----------



## JM (Oct 7, 2010)

JM said:


> A Study of Dispensationalism



Pink!


----------



## JM (Oct 7, 2010)

Audio?

SermonAudio.com - A Biblical Refutation of Dispensationalism (1 of 2) The Application of the Scriptures


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow, I found something years ago that was more concise than all you all's recommendations. I even posted it on my blog. I recommend William Cox. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/blogs/puritancovenanter/reference-why-i-left-scofieldism-william-e-cox-525/ It is called Why I left Scofieldism. It is very strong, short, and sweet concerning truth. 

One thing that needs to be answered is... Are you dealing with Progressive Dispensationalists or the old Classic Dispensationalists?

Vern Poythress has a very good book along with someone I am not a fan of. But the book is pretty good and gracious. 

Amazon.com: Understanding Dispensationalists (9780875523743): Vern S. Poythress: Books


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 8, 2010)

I have also read Reggie Kimbro's little book and found it to be very helpful.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 8, 2010)

Who is Reggie Kimbro Nate. i have never heard of him or his little booklet. Reference?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 8, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Who is Reggie Kimbro Nate. i have never heard of him or his little booklet. Reference?


 
He's a Free Presbyterian (American kind, not the bull horn carrying kind over the pond) and an adjunct professor at Geneva Seminary. Here's his bio from Geneva Sem:



> Rev. Reggie Kimbro is adjunct professor of Biblical Interpretation at GRS. Born to believing parents and born again in his youth, Mr. Kimbro studied at Bob Jones University where he received a B.A. in Bible and an M.A. in Theology. He finished a master of divinity degree at the Whitefield College of the Bible in 1987. In the same year he and his wife, Jan, moved to Winston-Salem, North Carolina, to pioneer Grace Free Presbyterian Church, where he has served as pastor for almost twenty years. Mr. Kimbro has authored a book entitled The Gospel According to Dispensationalism in an attempt to renew interest in historic covenant theology.
> 
> Mr. Kimbro is the father of three daughters. His hobbies include family camping and backpacking on the Appalachian Trail. He is presently pursuing a Ph.D. in Theology from the Evangelical Theological College of Wales.



He's also on Sermon Audio. He's a pretty good preacher. I met him in 1998 at Baker Book House in Grand Rapids and got to know him a bit. He gave me a free copy of his book and I really enjoyed it as a concise primer on Dispensational theology compared with covenant theology.


----------

